# Bison Burger



## BigDyl (Jun 17, 2006)

I just ate a Bison burger and it was good.  


Are Bison burgers healthy?

Discuss.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 17, 2006)

Not if you are Mr. Bison.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got a bison for you...


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 17, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I've got a bison for you...


----------



## vortrit (Jun 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I just ate a Bison burger and it was good.
> 
> 
> Are Bison burgers healthy?
> ...



I'm not a nutrition expert, but I think I remember one of my teachers in college rambling on about how good it was for you one day...


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2006)

vortrit said:
			
		

> I'm not a nutrition expert, but I think I remember one of my teachers in college rambling on about how good it was for you one day...



what about the other days?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2006)

Bison is better for you than beef and it tastes better too.

Ostrich and elk are also quite tasty.


----------



## TopProducer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's very heathly, less fat and more muscle.


----------



## JordanMang (Jun 17, 2006)

Nothing like deer burgers IMO.  Taste 100x times better then cow, and leading up to eating you get to kill something...what's not to love.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2006)

Buffalo (American Bison) is great food, I get it at whole foods. It tastes 100 billion times better than cow and is better for you.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2006)

*3 oz. serving 	 Calories 	fat 	 cholesterol*
Bison 	93 	1.8 g 	43 mg.
Elk 	94 	1.7 g 	40 mg.
Turkey 	125 	3.0 g 	59 mg.
Beef 	183 	8.7 g 	55 mg.
Chicken 	140 	3.0 g 	73 mg.
Fish 	125 	3.0 g 	59 mg.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2006)

*Important differences when compared to beef include:*
# 70% to 90% less fat (depending upon the cut of the meat.)
# An average if 50% less cholesterol.
# 30% higher in protein and less calories.
# No growth-inducing hormones or steroids.
# No known human allergies.
# Higher in Iron (great for Women)
# No Problems with E-Coli in Buffalo


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I just ate a Bison burger and it was good.
> 
> 
> Are Bison burgers healthy?
> ...


 
Where can one find this in New York City, this was or still is what Native Americans eat...eh?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> what about the other days?



I think he rambling on about something to do with some kind of biology that had to do with something in the body...  

Or something to that effect...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2006)

vortrit said:
			
		

> I think he rambling on about something to do with some kind of biology that had to do with something in the body...
> 
> Or something to that effect...


Now I'm lost.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 18, 2006)

ostrich is one of the best meats i've ever had in my life. i used to have ostrich beef jerky sticks (flavored) delivered to my front door all the time. awesome stuff.


----------



## StickCity (Jun 18, 2006)

At what point in your life do you think of ostrich when posting in the "Bison Burger" thread?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 19, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bison is better for you than beef and it tastes better too.
> 
> Ostrich and elk are also quite tasty.



at this point.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

Dude, I went to this store called Railway Market.  It has alot of expensive organic foods, but they taste good.  And they sell organic Bison burgers there.  Two 1LB burgers for like 5 bucks.  So I've been eating them.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

vortrit said:
			
		

> I think he rambling on about something to do with some kind of biology that had to do with something in the body...
> 
> Or something to that effect...



I was making a funny!


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Dude, I went to this store called Railway Market.  It has alot of expensive organic foods, but they taste good.  And they sell organic Bison burgers there.  Two 1LB burgers for like 5 bucks.  So I've been eating them.



I wonder if they have organic bison at my local stop and shop.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 20, 2006)

Tony Freeman eats 3 lbs of bison every day


----------



## sawastea (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a good start.


----------

